

The Single Pinterest Pin That Launched a Company - eb007
http://socialmediatoday.com/socialmktgfella/793631/single-pinterest-pin-launched-company

======
ryangallen
I love how the internet gets shit done.

Social marketing can be so explosive for unique small businesses. That company
never would have gotten that kind of exposure before the web.

~~~
eb007
true... and i wonder how many other untold stories there are that are out
there about small businesses benefiting from Pinterest.

the funny thing is how everyone goes after local with mobile and pretty much
doesn't get much explosive success (sorry Foursquare but it's true). in fact,
i was reading this founder's post on why you shouldn't do local:
[http://www.crashdev.com/2012/01/top-three-reasons-not-to-
do-...](http://www.crashdev.com/2012/01/top-three-reasons-not-to-do-
local.html)

But the problem with that post is found in PG's black swan article... that
blockbuster ideas and businesses that solve real problems often aren't
attacking an industry directly but arise in completely different or adjacent
spaces

It's another take on what "bad ideas" might actually mean... in other words,
that an idea is a bad idea for what seems direct but it turns out to be a
great idea because it surfaces a real problem that it does solve somehow

~~~
ryangallen
Some very interesting chunks of information there considering my application
for YC W13 is for a 'local' idea. Picked out some things I'll be sure to think
about as I'm building the beta. Thanks!

